# The Best Jigsaw Thread?



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Looked for but didn't find a discussion concerning top handle versus barrel grip? 

I'm in the market for a new jigsaw. 

I have always had top handle models before.

Advantages...Disadvantages ???


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I always prefer a barrel grip jigsaw.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

MF Custom said:


> I always prefer a barrel grip jigsaw.


Is it a matter of "what you are used to" or have you experience with both styles?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MF Custom said:


> I always prefer a barrel grip jigsaw.





txgencon said:


> Is it a matter of "what you are used to" or have you experience with both styles?


Maybe he grabs that barrel shaped thing too much:whistling


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

We have both. It really comes down to personal preference. 

Barrel grip advantages: Easier for some to control, as your hand is usually directly behind the blade, making it easier to steer. Easier to use upside down, such as when coping. Lower center of gravity. 

Top handle advantages: Variable speed trigger means no taking your hand off the body to adjust speed. Grip is sometimes more comfortable, as barrel grip bodies can be a bit large. Easier to operate trigger - especially with gloves on.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Maybe he grabs that barrel shaped thing too much:whistling


Ya gotta go there Dirty... buddy used refer to his barrel grip as the "penis grip" lol.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I think GRB nailed it. Totally personal pref. for the reasons he listed. I feel like its the sidewinder/worm drive differences. And just the same you should buy the one you naturally prefer but know how to use both effectively. 

MF if you can return the Bosch you probably should.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I've decided on the Makita 4350FCT. I'll pick it up after the 4th.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

txgencon said:


> I've decided on the Makita 4350FCT. I'll pick it up after the 4th.


Is that Makita jigaw made in China?


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

MF Custom said:


> Is that Makita jigaw made in China?


Mine says "Made in the United Kingdom"


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

jiffy said:


> Mine says "Made in the United Kingdom"


What model?


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

MF Custom said:


> What model?


Mine just arrived by Fedex. Makita Model 4350FCT. Says "Made in United Kingdom".


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

mf custom said:


> what model?


4350fct


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

txgencon said:


> Mine just arrived by Fedex. Makita Model 4350FCT. Says "Made in United Kingdom".


Let us know what you think. I'm looking to buy a new jigsaw and am torn between the Mak or Festool. I like the blower and light idea - just curious how well they actually work. I wonder if the Collins foot fits the Makita?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

txgencon said:


> Mine just arrived by Fedex. Makita Model 4350FCT. Says "Made in United Kingdom".


I hope the Brit's can make tool electronics better than car electronics! Doesn't say Lucas anywhere on that thing, does it?


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> I hope the Brit's can make tool electronics better than car electronics! Doesn't say Lucas anywhere on that thing, does it?


Lol thats true...


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Ive got a bosch 1590 evsk (made in sweden or switzerland i dont remember) and it has been great 

That 1590/1591 evsl looks like theyre the same machine but made in china now instead. 
Same story, company has a good well known product, takes manufacturing to china to lower the cost and sell more volume to homeowners that dont use them enough to know the difference....craps all over their good name.....sells out to ti tech or B&D....*sigh*


I paid 200 bucks for mine like 6 years ago, I think if it dies i would get the festool cuz $250 is probably eqivelent to what i paid for the bosch if you figure inflation.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I miss the metal case the last 2 bosch's I used came with. :sad:

Trying to get the cord in the new plastic case and then close the lid pisses me off.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> I miss the metal case the last 2 bosch's I used came with. :sad:
> 
> Trying to get the cord in the new plastic case and then close the lid pisses me off.


Isn't that the truth? I swear they must give a tool without its cord to the case designer.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> I miss the metal case the last 2 bosch's I used came with. :sad:
> 
> Trying to get the cord in the new plastic case and then close the lid pisses me off.


Totally Agree!


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Big Shoe said:


> I miss the metal case the last 2 bosch's I used came with. :sad:
> 
> Trying to get the cord in the new plastic case and then close the lid pisses me off.


It's funny that the Makita Recip-Saw JR3070CT, or the beast, as many call it, comes in a metal case even now.:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

john5mt said:


> Ive got a bosch 1590 evsk (made in sweden or switzerland i dont remember) and it has been great
> 
> That 1590/1591 evsl looks like theyre the same machine but made in china now instead.
> Same story, company has a good well known product, takes manufacturing to china to lower the cost and sell more volume to homeowners that dont use them enough to know the difference....craps all over their good name.....sells out to ti tech or B&D....*sigh*
> ...





Are you sure about this? 
I thought the "K" meant Case and the "L" meant LBoxx.

These stores list the 1590EVSL as Swiss made.

http://www.toolorbit.com/Bosch/Bosch-1590EVSL.html

http://www.atlas-machinery.com/prod...-Variable-Speed-Top-Handle-Jig-Saw-Dust-L-Box

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bosch-1590E...590EVSK-Warranty-/120871731224#ht_2662wt_1165

http://www.sears.com/bosch-1590evsl-top-handle-jig-saw/p-SPM5896749607P

Maybe your confused with the cheaper JS model Jig Saws they just released?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Altho these guys are still listing the JS470 as swiss made.... 
http://www.toolorbit.com/Bosch/Bosch-JS470E.html

I still see this saw as a down grade from the 1590/91. There are no pinchers on the blade which help quite a bit IMO.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

It seems like a lot of guys get misty eyed when reminiscing about the older Bosch jig saws, but IMO anyway, the old Makita 4301BV jig saw from that same time period was equally nice. I still have one I bought back around 1991 that I use around the shop. It doesn’t have a quick change clamp system, but I really like the weight and smoothness of the saw. With the right blade for the material, this thing has made some incredibly clean and intricate cuts.
So from what I’ve been reading here, it sounds like the best new jig saw these days may be an old jig saw. Looks like you can actually still find a lot of these nicely made older saws on ebay in very good used condition at a decent price.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The 1590/91 is still sold by Bosch, it is still being produced and from what I can tell it is the exact same saw, made in the same place as it always has been.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone use the PC 548 worm drive jigsaw? Always thought it was a beautiful tool, but lack of beveling ability kept me from buying one. 

Too bad they're no more. :sad:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I just picked up a new 1590evsl with the new lboxx case for $179 at performance tool. Same saw with some use control attachments


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

GRB said:


> Does anyone use the PC 548 worm drive jigsaw? Always thought it was a beautiful tool, but lack of beveling ability kept me from buying one.
> 
> Too bad they're no more. :sad:


I've got one of those. It lacks power. I only use it for fine finish work.

I use a dewalt for rough on site work. It's ok, but I would love to get a top quality Bosch. I don't use a jig saw that much, that's why I have not yet bought a Bosch.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw one of those portable cables in the pawn shop a while ago, it was in nice condition but i didn't buy it.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I saw one of those portable cables in the pawn shop a while ago, it was in nice condition but i didn't buy it.


How much? :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

GRB said:


> How much? :blink:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


:thumbdown


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

GRB said:


> How much? :blink:





Dirtywhiteboy said:


>





GRB said:


> :thumbdown


:laughing:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> The 1590/91 is still sold by Bosch, it is still being produced and from what I can tell it is the exact same saw, made in the same place as it always has been.



Have to go look at one next time im in home creepo....

heres hoping...though one questions why the major loss in qc if they are.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am not sure you can still find them in HD or Lowes...


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

TBFGhost said:


> I am not sure you can still find them in HD or Lowes...


I have two Lowes stores near me, the one has several and the other has none. I've wondered if I should pick one up... just in case the one I have quits or something. 
I'm talking about the 1590 in the Lboxx


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

GRB said:


> Does anyone use the PC 548 worm drive jigsaw? Always thought it was a beautiful tool, but lack of beveling ability kept me from buying one.
> 
> Too bad they're no more. :sad:


Used to use this one in High School wood shop, along with the PC worm drive belt sanders (Locomotives) and the little worm drive trim saw. Alot of what they had there was still branded as Rockwell, including the unisaw, the 16 inch radial arm, and the routers.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I just picked up a Makita 4351FCT barrel grip to use with a Collins Coping Foot. It has a wire guard on the front that gets in the way of the coping foot. Anybody have a clean way to remove it, or do you just bend it? Maybe just snip it off? I hate doing surgery on new tools!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Never mind. I just decided to bend it. Clears fine now.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

How did the CCF fit on the jigsaw, RB? Any other surgery required besides modifying the guard?


----------

